# Schwinn BMX Sting



## ChicagoRJ (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi, new here, hope to find some expert members on Stings.  

Was there a limited number of these made?
Are there numbers somewhere etched on the Sting that
tells more than just the part number, like where the bike was
actually manufactured?
And of course the obligatory current price range check for these.

Appreciate any assistance.

Here is a pic of my bike, needs some work but all original except the grips.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 5, 2017)

Very limited.  They were handmade in Waterford, WI
along with Paramounts and King Stings.
Are you looking to sell it?


----------



## ChicagoRJ (Aug 5, 2017)

LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> Very limited.  They were handmade in Waterford, WI
> along with Paramounts and King Stings.
> Are you looking to sell it?




Thanks for the information.

This upcoming week I am getting an estimate on restoration.
However, I am always open-minded about hearing offers from
other collectors.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 5, 2017)

That will be an expensive resto.  Re-anodizing all those parts will cost some dough.
Is there a number stamped on the badge?  If so, what is it?
You basically have frame/fork/bars there.  I think the last on ebay sold for around $500


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 5, 2017)

You basically have f/f/bars there.
Last f/f on ebay sold for around $500
Everything else is too far gone.
Do you know what year it is, or are
there numbers stamped in the badge?
Not many places will re-anodize metal
for general public, so if you found someone
to do it you're lucky.  It won't be cheap, however.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice piece of BMX history there! I'm a fan of leaving a bike like this as original as possible! If it's something you can ride yourself I'd just clean and rideable if you're looking to flip it there's plenty of people who would want it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoRJ (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info and comments.

Made in June of 1981 (Thanks Horizonblue).  Purchased in July of 1983.  
Going to keep the bike's originality intact as much as possible.  

Link to more pics including original manual and receipt.
https://digitalcardbusiness.blogspot.com/2017/08/schwinn-sting.html


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 5, 2017)

Was hoping you were not going to restore this. I know you are the original owner and have had it this long so keep it. Anodizing is faded and the bike is used and worn but this is a great survivor. Put some red oury grips on it since that was original to it and they are still made today. Would also have snakebelly tires I believe, maybe you remember. Just clean it and grease it then decide.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree, only original once.


----------



## SLM (Aug 8, 2017)

ChicagoRJ said:


> Hi, new here, hope to find some expert members on Stings.
> 
> Was there a limited number of these made?
> Are there numbers somewhere etched on the Sting that
> ...



Great Sting !  Keep it un restored and enjoy it !  At Ann Arbor Bike Swap this year they were selling for $1000-1500 un restored.


----------

